# Unable to open Mailbox



## BHD84 (31. Mai 2012)

Servus zusammen. 

Ich habe folgende fehlermeldung im ispconfig



> (temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to open mailbox.)


Sprich die E-Mails können nicht zugestellt werden. 

Bei mir siehts so aus. 
ISPConfig 3.0.4.4
CentOS 6.2
courier

der Standard Pfad vom Maildir wurde verschoben nach
/var/spool/mail

ich habe schon die .mailfilters kopiert und die benutzer vom ordner geändert. Dies hat mich insoweit gebracht das ich nun diese obere fehlermeldung statt


> /usr/bin/maildrop: Home directory owned by wrong user.


kommt.



> ls -al
> total 36
> drwxrwxr-x.  5 vmail     vmail  4096 May 30 11:36 .
> drwxr-xr-x. 10 root      root   4096 Jan 20 14:27 ..
> ...





> ls -al `which maildrop`
> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root mail 190784 Jan 20 14:19 /usr/bin/maildrop


wenn jemand ne zünde idee hat, was ich noch machen kann, darf er es mir gerne sagen. Ich habe auch testweise den Ordner vom postfach mit 777 rekursiv versehen. bringt leider auch nix.


----------



## Till (31. Mai 2012)

Hast Du auch alle Pfade der mailboxen in den Datenbanken geändert?

Btw, ich würde den Pfad nicht auf /var/spool/mail ändern, das ist das Verzeichnis für Mailboxen von Sytemusern und nicht von virtuellen mailboxen. Dass kann später zu Konflikten und Fehlern führen.


----------



## BHD84 (31. Mai 2012)

Die Pfade in der Datenbank in der Tabelle mail_user passen. Muss man noch an anderer Stelle schauen?

Dieser Pfad ist leider bei mir vorgegeben.


----------



## Till (31. Mai 2012)

Der Pfad steht nur in der .mailfilter Datei und in der DB. Ansonsten kann es nurs ein dass Du die Rechte von /var/spool bzw /var/spool/mail ändern musst.


----------



## BHD84 (31. Mai 2012)

Ah. Es war der Pfad in der .mailfiter Datei.

Ich danke dir mal wieder recht herzlich für deine überragende Hilfe Till.


----------

